# My Rabbit Is Really Tired



## bluevelvet (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi , I just wanted to ask anyone if their rabbithas ever been too tired to eat ? He was fine last night when I went tobed .My cat woke me up at 4am and again at 5 meowing so Ijust got up. Floppy isn't used to being up that early, but he took histreats. He went down to his litter box and that is where he has beenall day, he usually sleeps for a bit in the afternoon in there. Hedoesn't want to eat, but did come out once and ate a little hay anddrank a ton of water. When I hand feed him his hay he eats it but fallsasleep while eating it. I just gave him the water again and he hadanother big drink, but he keeps falling asleep. If anyone knows whatthis could be please let me know, as he has never acted like thisbefore. 

Carol


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 13, 2005)

I would get him to the vet. I've neverheard of this before. Is he peeing and pooping normally? Could he be inGI Stasis? Is he stretched out or all hunched up? Is he grinding histeeth at all, an indication of pain? Is he eating his pellets? Anythingyou can think of to add would be great. Sorry so many questions but I'mtrying to understand what's going on.

Tina


----------



## naturestee (Jun 13, 2005)

Please get him to a vet! In addition to Tina's questions, how old is he?

I think your cat is trying to tell you something. When I was a kid Ibunny-sat for a couple of months. My cats did the same thing as yourswhen the rabbit got ill, and also when the hamsters would escape. Italways meant that something serious was going on.


----------



## bluevelvet (Jun 13, 2005)

He has peed in his litter box today, notsure of the poops in his litter box but where he was this morning onthe first level there was a few there. He isn't grinding his teeth atall and he sleeps in both positions sitting up and laying down. Hekeeps getting up and shifting positions in his box. He was fine lastnight running around and everything, but I noticed this morning hehadn't touched his greens which is strange because he just lovesthem.

carol


----------



## bluevelvet (Jun 13, 2005)

He just turned one this month


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 13, 2005)

This doesn't sound right to me either, please make an appt with the vet and let us know how it goes!


----------



## bluevelvet (Jun 13, 2005)

I sure will first thing in the morning. I justhand fed him hay again and he eats it as long as he can stay awake. Heisn't refuseing to eat, it just seems he is too tired to eat. Maybe hedidn't get enough sleep last night with the cat meowing, as I know Isure didn't. She doesn't know whether to come into heat or not. She isgood in the day but at night is when she will start up.

Carol


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 13, 2005)

i am so glad you are taking the littlecutie to the vet. Please let us know what the vet says. I'm curious tosee what caused it.

Tina


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jun 14, 2005)

good luck, I hope he gets well soon!:rose:


----------



## bluevelvet (Jun 14, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know my baby boyFloppy didn't make it. I took him to the emergency vet last night wherethey checked his heart rate and temp. His temp was a little cold, butheart rate was normal. While waiting for the vet to come in the room ,he started making funny noises which was strange for him because in theyear I had him he had never made a sound. I picked him up and the vetcame in and took him right away. She was gone about 5 min and told mehe had died of a heart attack. They tried everything they could butcouldn't revive him. She said he never had GI stasis because hisstomach wasn't hard or extended, and the only thing she could see washe died of something genetic or he was born with a bad heart. The wayhe used to run and binky around here you would never know he had a badheart though. I am sure going to miss the little guy, since he was myonly one and probably always will be. He was such a little sweet heart.

Carol


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Carol I am sosorry!



I lost one of my babies to a heart attackas well, it was very painful to seeher in such pain. So Iknow how you feel 

I will be praying for your comfort and peace. 

Remember he is gone butnever forgotten.





~Amy


----------



## JimD (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Floppy 

You did all of the right things and it was something that was going to happen. He was lucky to have you while he did.

Rest assured he is in a good place now...

...binkie free Floppy


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh God, bluevelvet, I'm so sorry! :tears2:

If he's the rabbit in your avatar, I've always admired his beauty andattitude. I don't even know you or him very well, but thiseffects me more than you know.

You're in my prayers and my thoughts.

How sad. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh...I'm SOOO sorry to hear it....


----------



## bluevelvet (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank-you so much everyone for your kind words.I know he is in a good place but I sure do miss him. When I got up thismorning, it seemed strange not to hear him ringing his bell for histreats. He made sure he got those first before I even got to have acoffee, he was quite demanding lol. Yes Carolyn he is the one in myavatar, he was such a funny little guy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Carol, I am so very sorry for your loss - hewas such a cute boy. You gave him a wonderful time, and did all youcould for him. Again, I'm sorry- Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Floppy was so adorable and I know he was happy here with you as his mom.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 14, 2005)

*bluevelvet wrote:*


> Yes Carolyn he is the one in my avatar, he wassuch a funny little guy.








That is so sad. I've loved that little doll since the first time I saw his picture.





-Carolyn


----------



## kpebbles (Jun 14, 2005)

i'm so sorry for your loss... hewasquite a cute bun.. i'm sure he was lucky to be with youfor the short time he was here..


----------



## pamnock (Jun 14, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost him -- he was a beautiful rabbit and I know you must miss him.

I will keep you in my thoughts.

Pam


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 14, 2005)

Im sosorry for your loss


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh no Carol I am sooo soo sorry. Myheart is breaking for you. I lost my Flemish girl to the same thingwhen she was young. You are never prepred for it. You did all youcouldfor him. You gave him a truly wonderful life. I am sovery sorry.

There is a story called the Rainbow Bridge. I know it broughtmy family and I comfort when we lost our girl. I am going to bump it upfor you. It's were we add all our babies that have passed on and arewaiting for us. Please add Floppy to those pages.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=575&amp;forum_id=1

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## PepperGrl (Jun 14, 2005)

What a sad day :sad: I just got on theforum and saw all of this bad news... but I needed a goodcry. I'm so sorry that you had to go through the pain oflosing an animal. We all dred when that day inevitablycomes. All you can do is find peace knowing that you gavehima great life and there's nothing more you can do thanthat! Maybe eventually you will be able to adopt another bunto give a great life to also. Hang in there, and again, I'msorry.

~ Jamie


----------



## onnie (Jun 14, 2005)

What a sad day in bunny land'very sorry for your loss


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, Bluevelvet, I'm sosorry. We worry so much about our littleones, and yet there is so much out of our hands.Floppy may have had a bad heart but it was a heart full oflove.

Rainbows and the best heart Floppy can have at Rainbow Bridge. :angel:


----------



## dootsmom (Jun 14, 2005)

Dear Carol, I too, am sorry to hearthat Floppy didn't make it. This is a sad week for so many ofus that have lost a bun, myself included. I would like tothink that all our buns are now waiting for us at The RainbowBridge. I would like to think that they are now "whole" andhealthy....running &amp; jumping &amp; doing Binkies by thedozen. It hurts so much to lose them, especially so suddenlybut, they are now in a better place. We will see them againand then, our hearts will be full of happiness once more.(((Hugs)))), Charlotte


----------



## bluevelvet (Jun 14, 2005)

I just want to thank you all so much for allyour kind thoughts. If it wasn't for this forum and all the kind peopleI don't think I could even think straight.It hashelped me so much. Also when I was going to take him in to getneutered, I was so scared but you all reasured me he would be ok and hecame through with flying colors. You guys are the best. Thank you somuch. Tina thank-you for bumping up the Rainbow Bridge. I was crying myeyes out when I posted on there , but I will feel better knowing I didthat for him.My heart goes out to all of you whohave lost a bunny. I now know how prescious each and everyone of themare to us, when we lose them.

Carol


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 14, 2005)

I know how you feel. I would have beenlost if not for the forum also. If you ever need to talk, share storiesor cry, please IM me ok? I'm PMing you my Im information. Any timereally. 

Tina


----------



## seniorcats (Jun 14, 2005)

Carol i am sorry for your loss. Your bunny boy had a wonderful, loving home with you.


----------



## sfritzp (Jun 14, 2005)

Carol - I'm sorry about Floppy. I will pray for your peace of heart.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 15, 2005)

Aw, Carol, Floppy was sooocute,and you obviously loved him so much. Condolences from a fellow Canuck. Ialways watched for your posts, loved seeing Floppy'spic. (And I reallydo hope youdecideto give another little guy such a loving home).

SAS


----------



## naturestee (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you lost Floppy!

:sad:


----------



## bluebird (Jun 15, 2005)

Im sorry you lost your bunny,my sons dutch doe passed away last week.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

I think of you often, Bluevelvet. 

I loved your little one and I know you miss him dearly. Ialways loved that avatar of him. He is definitely missed bymany.





-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I'll keep you and floppy in my thoughts.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Bluevelvet,

I know it sounds kinda silly, but I still think about you andFloppy. He really captured my heart even though I never methim.

I hope you're doing okay.

-Carolyn


----------

